# Idiot kids!



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

About ten minutes after I got home from lunch today some kids decide to jump on my fence and yell at my dogs. Luckily I had just put Heidi away and it was just my puppy out back. Then Darcey (my pit) saw them, ran full speed at the fence barking and growling and jumped on the fence. Darcey can clear a six foot fence easy if he wanted. The kids decided to do it again with sticks! That's when I came out but they took off. Time to find who they are. I'm also making some calls to my friends at the PD.


----------



## Pieter (Mar 20, 2013)

**** them up!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

That's horrible. You've to be careful of kids like that. They have the potential to poison dogs especially when they don't like/care for them...

Do you know who their parents are? 

That's irritating as f man. I hope they don't come back or learn some manners!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Boy that is irritating because Darcy would pay the price if he went for them. Hope you track them down. I can think of all kinds of fun revenge but that would probably start a war.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

A line of tar/asphalt on top of the fence. Very messy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Boy that is irritating because Darcy would pay the price if he went for them. Hope you track them down. I can think of all kinds of fun revenge but that would probably start a war.


Out of my dogs, I'm glad it was Darcey. He looks mean but wouldn't actually bite. If Heidi was still out it would have been over. I'm a Force Recon Marine. Trust me! I'm thinking of all sorts of things haha. But I'm trying to play by the rules. I don't need one of my dogs paying the price because I couldn't control my temper. At least the dogs have at least CGC's if not more awards showing they are stable. I'm filing an incident report and trying to find out who they are and where they live so I can talk to thier parents. It's all fun and games until a kid is missing a face.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Why on earth do kids think this is a fun thing to go? Very frustrating & they are idiots...don't care how old they are.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kids do these sorts of things because their parents have not taught them the correct behavior of how to treat another person's dog(s) or if they are with an adult and teasing a dog behind a fence, the adult does not correct the child, instead just ignores the whole thing. If my dad is home and kids are teasing our dog, he steps outside into the backyard and says "Quit teasing the dog" and if it happens again with the same kids, he does the same thing as before, but says "Want me to let her out?". After that, the kids stop teasing our family's dog. However, calling the police and filing the incedent report actually sounds like a better thing to do than what my dad does.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

So sad and of course it would be the dogs fault if something bad happened


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get a video camera.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

did they jump over your fence????? gee the last thing i would do is antaganize a pitbull and/or gsd. these kids arent too bright  pretty darn scarey


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

They did not jump over the fence. They were leaning on/over it. My pit ran and jumped. His chest was clear over the fence but he didn't go over. He usually doesn't. At our old house he would jump on our 6 foot brick wall and sit on top. Not once did ge ever do over. This house has a wood privacy fence. He had not jumped on it or near until today. I was really hoping he wouldn't figure that out. That being said, my pit is actually as gentle and friendly as they come. He wouldn't bite them for anything. But they don't know that. 

Video taping is a good idea. I'm going to do that if it happens again. They saw me walk out and I haven't seen them since. Hopefully it's over.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Kids! The stick thing is bad. On one side I have a neighbor kid that screams real high pitched(he in 6th grade!) and has thrown dirt in my dogs faces when they were up by the fence. The other side the older boy is usually nice, but the other day he had a friend with him and came "woofing" all crouched down up to the fence, my dogs started barking at them and I said "BOYS" kinda forceful and the people boys ran off back to their house! Funny, I was talking to my dogs! I think they thought I was hollering at them! A little laugh, maybe they won't do it again!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

We were at a BBQ last weekend in town and I don;t know if we just live a sheltered life out here (rural no neighbors) but I was appalled at the behavior of some of the kids on that street. Young kids form all different houses just being very naughty. They actually "stole" a little puppy out of someones front yard and had it running after them on the road. DH and I caught it and took it back. We didn't really know the people where we were having lunch as they were friends of friends but we asked them if this was all normal.....they seemed to think we were strange.....our 4 year old was horrified.....they just didn't have any parental supervision at all.....these are kids 3 &4 on the roads.......I'll say it again....I LOVE where we live.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Those kids were idiots. Where we lived back in Pgh, our neighbors' kids would throw Buckeyes and Crab Apples at our dogs when they were outside. The parents were outside and didn't stop them. Finally I collected all the thrown objects and deposited them on their doorstep asking them kindly to keep their kids from throwing things into our yard. Having several pounds of rotten Buckeyes and Crab Apples on their doorstep they had to get rid of stopped all the nonsense real quick.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Courtney said:


> Why on earth do kids think this is a fun thing to go? Very frustrating & they are idiots...don't care how old they are.


because their parents do not teach them any different, then later the parents cry, when they seem their kids in the orange jump suits with handcuffs on


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We had an issue with a neighbor like that. One boy always taunting dogs-wondered why Linus never seemed to like him because Linus liked all kids, until I caught him in the act. The father was oblivious - always blaming other dogs. The one that got him was not ours but he climbed their fence and went running through their yard.

Wish I could remember that kid's last name. I imagine there are mugshots somewhere. He was a bad seed in many other ways.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Also, plant holly on the outside side of the fence


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This is a big problem when you live near a school. Were these high school kids or younger? Good thing Heidi wasn't out, she'd have taught them a lesson... and unfortunately, while the kids learned the lesson, she'd have paid the price.  Priorities are all messed up. When I was a kid, if you taunted a dog and got bitten, it was YOUR fault and you got what you deserved!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Freestep said:


> This is a big problem when you live near a school. Were these high school kids or younger? Good thing Heidi wasn't out, she'd have taught them a lesson... and unfortunately, while the kids learned the lesson, she'd have paid the price.  Priorities are all messed up. When I was a kid, if you taunted a dog and got bitten, it was YOUR fault and you got what you deserved!


They were 11 or 12. Still old enough to know better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Get a video camera.


Or a motion sensitive game camera.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I witness a beanbag fly over our 6 foot fence last weekend. Not the best way to meet the neighbors but I think they told the kids to not do that.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

mycobraracr said:


> About ten minutes after I got home from lunch today some kids decide to jump on my fence and yell at my dogs. Luckily I had just put Heidi away and it was just my puppy out back. Then Darcey (my pit) saw them, ran full speed at the fence barking and growling and jumped on the fence. Darcey can clear a six foot fence easy if he wanted. The kids decided to do it again with sticks! That's when I came out but they took off. Time to find who they are. I'm also making some calls to my friends at the PD.


From the sounds of it you are no dog trainer. Can you just imagine how many "non smart dog people" owns a dog?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

We had this happen when daisy was about 6 and at full strength. However the boys got caught by my husbands buddy,6ft 5in,covered in tattoos. He came to the fence and had a quiet conversation who also mentioned how I was an officer of the court. (I am technically,have a badge.) They didnt come back but he and my husband caught them screwing around on the road impeding traffic . They yelled at them but the cops had all ready been called and they made the parents come down to where this happened.Their mother was very unhappy w/ them but more w/ my husband and his buddy. What I learned from this was dogs never out unless we are home even and if I see kids dogs come in. 
Freestep I agree w/ you .I grew up w/ the same principle of if you got bite the first question was what did you do? 
However as someone who works in juvenile justice,kid breaks rules and alot of parents blame the rule or the adult who caught them.I think video and the call to police are a great ideas. I personally wish there was a voltage fence that worked on anything trying to cross over my fence from the outside.I have watched people,adults included tease dogs to get them to cross invisible fences ,cows and horses to touch the electric or barbed wire fence.I think giving some of their own medicene might teach a valuable lesson.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

harmony said:


> From the sounds of it you are no dog trainer. Can you just imagine how many "non smart dog people" owns a dog?


I don't understand this comment. Do you care to explain?


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bean bag shotgun? too soon?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TommyB681 said:


> Bean bag shotgun? too soon?



Haha nope! I'm doing it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> I don't understand this comment. Do you care to explain?


Don't worry about it, Harmony's posts rarely seem to make sense.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

We had this happen when daisy was about 6 and at full strength. However the boys got caught by my husbands buddy,6ft 5in,covered in tattoos. He came to the fence and had a quiet conversation who also mentioned how I was an officer of the court. (I am technically,have a badge.) They didnt come back but he and my husband caught them screwing around on the road impeding traffic . They yelled at them but the cops had all ready been called and they made the parents come down to where this happened.Their mother was very unhappy w/ them but more w/ my husband and his buddy. What I learned from this was dogs never out unless we are home even and if I see kids dogs come in. 
Freestep I agree w/ you .I grew up w/ the same principle of if you got bite the first question was what did you do? 
However as someone who works in juvenile justice,kid breaks rules and alot of parents blame the rule or the adult who caught them.I think video and the call to police are a great ideas. I personally wish there was a voltage fence that worked on anything trying to cross over my fence from the outside.I have watched people,adults included tease dogs to get them to cross invisible fences ,cows and horses to touch the electric or barbed wire fence.I think giving some of their own medicene might teach a valuable lesson.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh! I hate when kids do that! I had a neighbor with some toddlers that would poke my golden retriever with sticks until she started growling at them, then my neighbor came over all pissed off because of my mean dog. I told them that their kids were provoking her but they wouldn't listen. I put up beware of dog signs and they stopped coming on to our porch all the time. No one has dared to try and poke Eko with any sticks yet.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It was years ago in Wyoming when I had anything close to this happen. (Rural subdivision of 1 acre lots) Barker the Elder was a youngster. I stepped to the fence and asked the young man if he would like to meet her so that she wouldn't bark at him. He met her, he liked her, it never happened again.

Here, kids used to cut through the neighbor's yards to go down the hill. I'd tell them to use the road, not to cut through the property. It happened every once in a while. Hasn't been happening recently with the current drop of kids. We'll see what warmer weather brings.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> Haha nope! I'm doing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
HAHA! AWSOME! I also highly recommend the sting ball mines they put outside of embassies. little peckerheads will never come around again lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

My trainer had a client who put cut glass on top of the fence, because brats kept teasing his dog. I hate punks. This little kid was teasing Fiona and so she barked at him. The dad got mad and yelled at me. He did not care that his son with mom watching was teasing her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I will try not to step on toes (sorry soft ones if I do), but why would anyone leave a dog outside if they are being provoked? I hear this story so many times and it never has a happy ending. My mom had to have a dog put down one time over this (before something bad happen), because if you or your dog hurts a child, you can lose it all! Kids are kids and not all are silly kids either, take every chance you to educate them


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Why should I have to keep my dog inside because some kid hasn't been taught how to treat animals? If you are provoking my dog, I will file reports with anyone and everyone so when my dog bites that kid and teaches him a lesson I will have proof that they were harrassing my dog and deserved the bite.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Sarah~ said:


> Why should I have to keep my dog inside because some kid hasn't been taught how to treat animals? If you are provoking my dog, I will file reports with anyone and everyone so when my dog bites that kid and teaches him a lesson I will have proof that they were harrassing my dog and deserved the bite.


I can only guess the law will never be in ur favor, it is the law. Why can you not take a minute to teach a kid? Besides have you ever heard the term "dangerous dogs", I promis you will lose every time! It is not me I promis, just trying to give a heads up. I have well trained dogs, but I got lucky I "know how to train". A person can not hurt a person, or a dog!!! Unless you plan to use a gun and ur life is really danger. You can not hurt kids in this manner, but if a kid is provoking ur dog and you have the guts to tell the kid or the law (law can not hold ur hand), what have you done for dog yet?


----------

